# New life to an Old Beast



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

im thinking of modding this old case adding some fans, a window and paint it.

Whats the best paint to use?

I was thinking cut out the back near the io sheild and use wire mesh instead, 2 x 120mm up top, a 120 in front and a 80 on the side.

Whats best for the fan holes?

the hdd cage is going to be mounted were the hold is in the mobo tray to hide the cables more easy

since this will be a realy first mod i am going to need help


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 11, 2008)

For paint:  I see a lot of people using Krylon.
http://www.krylon.com/

For fan holes use a Dremel.  The cut won't be perfect so you buy some rubber edging and put it around the whole.  Get some nice fan grills and it looks great.  I also reccomend either not making a side fan, or upgrading it to 120mm.  80mm fans are either weak and queit or powerful and unbearinly loud.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

any suggestions on what color? i was thinking calssic black but idk yet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Retrospekt said:


> For paint:  I see a lot of people using Krylon.
> http://www.krylon.com/
> 
> For fan holes use a Dremel.  The cut won't be perfect so you buy some rubber edging and put it around the whole.  Get some nice fan grills and it looks great.  I also reccomend either not making a side fan, or upgrading it to 120mm.  80mm fans are either weak and queit or powerful and unbearinly loud.



ya i second krylon iv used it b4 on my cases really good stuff.

how about some gloss black and since its ur first time take some masking tape and tapea  couple of horizontal lines no the case and then after you paint peel the tape off and paint those lines like red or blue or something


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it would be cool if you faded the colors.  Start black on the bottom and gradually fade it up into a dark gray.  I don't know how difficult this would be, but it would look awesome.

Or maybe this color on the whole thing:
http://krylon.com/main/product_temp...elid=9&productid=1871&content=product_details


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 11, 2008)

Black tends to go nicely, a deep blue would look quite cool or you could go for something more brave and paint it Ferrari red.

BTW, I changed your title to an old beast rather than and old beast.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the thread in my sig, there is a bunch of good info there.
Because that is an older case (thicker metal) I would use a jig saw with a fine blade for cutting. the mesh for the I/O sounds like a great idea.



Retrospekt said:


> I think it would be cool if you faded the colors.  Start black on the bottom and gradually fade it up into a dark gray.  I don't know how difficult this would be, but it would look awesome.



VERY NICE idea...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

whats funny is im probably won't even use this case. i just want something to mod lol.

and since spring break is next week, i'll have a lot of time to do this.

mkmods, i take it you like the dupli-color...do you get that from a auto shop? and how much is it?


----------



## Mediocre (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't use a dremmel to make the fan holes if you can get away with buying a 'hole saw'

I've used a 3 1/2" saw in the past to make 92mm fan holes..Something like this:





A much cleaner hole, and no need for rubber grommets...

Just did one of these 'resurections' with a thunderbird 900. I hard modded it to 950, threw 256mb pc100, and 3 80gb hdd's...makes a decent mp3/video/xbox360 server

remember to have fun


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> Don't use a dremmel to make the fan holes if you can get away with buying a 'hole saw'
> 
> I've used a 3 1/2" saw in the past to make 92mm fan holes..Something like this:
> 
> ...



tbh i was thinking one of those might be nice.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

I get my paint from a local Kragen Autoparts store (cans are 4 to $5) 

The hole saw will work (once maybe, lol) but not again. On thicker metal a jig saw is definately the way to go.
I use my hole saw (really nice one) more on alum and plastics.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

well now i just need to decide what all i want done with it....anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

work on the cooling first,
maybe a couple of 120mm fans in front and opening up the I/O panel for exhaust

I would cut a few holes in the mobo tray(behind CPU, Chipset) to cool the backside of the mobo as well.

Maybe a plastic panel to cover the PS DVD rack


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

whats the name of the case? here are some ideas.






you could also put a shroud or mesh on the top panel, I like rollers but depending on how sturdy the case is extra thick rubber case feet would do, the front bezel will be a challenge.

- Christine


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

has no name yet.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

I mean the company that manufactured the case lol

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

Call the case "Bob"


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

Ohh, um have no idea, the case is about 10 yrs old.

my dads system was in it before i stole it from him and put his parts in a lian-li....btw how do you pronounce that? is it lie an lie? or what?


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

for a 10 year old case it's pretty good, if it had some alterations to the front bezel and the edges sanded I would probably buy it.

- Christine


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Ohh, um have no idea, the case is about 10 yrs old.
> 
> my dads system was in it before i stole it from him and put his parts in a lian-li....btw how do you pronounce that? is it lie an lie? or what?



lan lee


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

well atm its going to be my spring break project. if you like it after i may let you buy it 

I think 2 x 120mm front. 2 x 120mm top, and idk back yet.

no side fan, but a flush window if possible


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

LEE ANN LEE as in Leanne on the 12th floor is a slut. oops

- Christine


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

im not sure exactly how to go about incorperating 2 x 120 mm in the front of it withought it looking guady


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

I would cut 2 holes in the metal to mount the fans. Than I would cut out the center of the plastic and mount a piece of modders mesh. Here is an Aluminus mod I did


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

ok, that would work.

and one more question. 

What should i do about the drive bays? i don't have the covers for them.


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, that would work.
> 
> and one more question.
> 
> What should i do about the drive bays? i don't have the covers for them.



Thick black mesh seems to be the solution to many problems.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

ok. im about to go get the stuff to start.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

have fun and keep us posted


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

you know what sucks....is i don't want to spend the $60ish dollars to fix the case when im not even going to use it.

i want to do it, but my money keeps saying no lol


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

what a tease
(you didnt actually think modding a case was free)


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

I will still do it if i can get another way to cut the 120mm fan cut outs out.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

borrow your moms can opener...if thats not an option buy a pair of tin snips.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2008)

lol

tin snips....there soo dull


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you think of that color?

its graphite wheel paint

p.s using a bb curve so pics aren't fantastic.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 12, 2008)

nice color! shame it wouldn't bond to the plastic drivemounts on my armor tower, or it would be a great silver color to use in my rockstar energy drink case mod. way to go!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 12, 2008)

PartyLikeARockStar said:


> nice color! shame it wouldn't bond to the plastic drivemounts on my armor tower, or it would be a great silver color to use in my rockstar energy drink case mod. way to go!



i agree. and thanks.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, so the outside i think im going to paint that metalish gray and inside a flat black or maybe RED!!! 


no, black.

I won't update for a while because the next 4 days will be swapping parts from my rig, schoo, and work. So monday i should have an update for you all.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 13, 2008)

go for something a little less common.......say maybe tie dye, lol! jk. look forward to more good modding! still loving that color you tried.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2008)

tomorrow im going to lowes to get some blades to cut the holes out of the top and the front. what is good for plastic that wont MELT it.

also painted the bottom but looks like crap because i was in a hurry so im going to lightly (heavily) sand it and get most of it off and start over.

Im going to pain the inside a flat black and the out side the charcoal black but i want to add more color than just black or it will look bland.

i was thinking maybe an orange stripe across the edges to each panel (except front of case) and wanted to do something cool for the power button.

edit:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186008

i want to use fans like this, anybody know where to get some like it? i want a higher cfm is possible.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

excellent fans, I get mine here
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556026129.html
(their shipping is quite a bit more reasonable too)


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

If you haven't found a way yet use a blank CD and jigsaw to make your 120mm holes, make shure you got a fine tooth blade on there and let the tool do the work works for me everytime!


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 17, 2008)

The more professional tools you use, the better your work will look, but if you use a kitchen knife to make a hole...well then you are on your own.  Some people are naturally engineer minded, some arent.
if you dont have the right tools to make fan holes or whatever else mod holes smooth, then you can use a dull butterknife to get rid of all the sharp parts from the cut, then some smooth sandpaper to get it back own to a shiny, professional looking job.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2008)

bought a hole saw anyway

oh, and i screwed up the face plate....


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2008)

ok, well after evalutating the situation ive decided to stop with this.

its cost me $60 already, and because i won't even use the case, i don't see the need to spend the other 
$40.

if anybody wants the case (half torn apart and chopped up) if you pay shipping i'll send it to you.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, well after evalutating the situation ive decided to stop with this.
> 
> its cost me $60 already, and because i won't even use the case, i don't see the need to spend the other
> $40.
> ...



dont give up man! 

thatd make a great box for a watercooled setup 

if you lived close enough id swing by and drop ya a case


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2008)

ok, i decided to keep going. this may take a while but oh well.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2008)

i need some cheap yet good fans...anyone got any suggestions? i need 4 and don't want to pay more than $25 total.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x25mmfans.html

take your pik, cant go wrong with the Y/L's best bang for buck 

love the colour  what brand? and what exactly its called?

you should try and get some u/c-channel molding to go around your cuts/openings itll really clean things up 

told ya not to give up! its turning out pretty good, time to cut out the whole front panel and put some mesh in there a la Mkmods


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2008)

ok the c-strip rubber is going to me like $12. fans would be about $25 and the mesh would be $20



anybody want to donate some $$ to help me with this? 

Like i said, this mod may go very slow as money permits. Since i am trying to get a Canon 40D


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 27, 2008)

ok well not going to be getting anything for a while. made a 67 on my chemistry test so my rubber molding is not coming soon or the fans. i may get some paint tomorrow but thats all thats likely coming...ill keep it updated


----------

